# Minimum Guarantees going down?



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Last week my opt in guarantee was $29 per hour during the dinner rush on Fri-Sun. This week its down to $23. Is this a downward trend? or does the price bounce up and down each week?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It's Uber, so most likely a downward trend. (Honestly, all gig/on-demand work continues the same downward trend - so it's not just Uber).


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Some new drivers will be excited about $23 or even $20/hr so Uber will throw it out there. 

As more drivers sign on they will regularly offer lower or no guarantees. And they won't like it so more new drivers will try it out...


----------



## Alice Arifova (Dec 9, 2016)

It's Uber, so most likely a downward trend....


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Now Uber is taking a cut of 35% instead of 25%....WTF???


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

"Because we can." (Old article, but very fitting, read the last paragraph.)


----------

